# Pronunciation



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

Nearly everything I've learned about goats over the years has been over the internet, from articles and websites and great people on forums. I haven't heard many of the words I use on a daily basis actually spoken. There are a few words that I'm not sure how to pronounce so I thought I'd ask the experts!

Sah-nen or Say-nen?
Boh-lus or Ball-lus?
An-thel-mintic or Ant-hel-mintic?
Chev or Chev-ruh?
chev-ON or CHEV-on?
ca-preen or CAP-reen... or is it "ine" like thine?


Thanks!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

April said:


> Nearly everything I've learned about goats over the years has been over the internet, from articles and websites and great people on forums. I haven't heard many of the words I use on a daily basis actually spoken. There are a few words that I'm not sure how to pronounce so I thought I'd ask the experts!
> 
> Sah-nen or Say-nen?
> Boh-lus or Ball-lus?
> ...


oooooh! fun!

SAY-nen
BOH-lus
An-thel-MIN-tic
don't know!
don't know!
CAP-rine

I guess I got a C- !!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great thread..I get accused all the time of making up my own words. Sometimes it's embarrassing. 

I have trouble with Diamacious Earth and Calculi. I have no clue how to say them correctly..but I know what I mean in my own head lol!!
Also Lamancha...I have a feeling I'm saying that one wrong.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought Saanen was pronounced with an "ah" sound not an "ay" sound?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sah-nen

BOH-lus

CAP -rine

CAL- que- lye

LUH- Maun- chuh


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Minelson- I've heard several people say LamanKA, though I'm very sure it's pronounced just as it's spelled......... LaMawnCha (this is how I've heard breeders pronounce it anyways  ) I've also heard people say La MAN Cha.....


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Aurda....least I know I've been saying Lamancha correctly


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

UH OH. 

SAH-nin
http://www.merriam-webster.com/audi...an>sä-nən, <span class="unicode">ˈ</span>zä-\

CHEV ruh

cap rine

I must admit that I've been saying ca PREEN, and that's wrong, as I just learned from looking it up.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it really Ca-Preen? I assumed it ended with ine just like canine,equine,feline,bovine,etc.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought it was Ca-Preen... if not then I think I've made a fool of myself on a few occasions.....


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

If it's not Ca-Preen do I at least get points for pronouncing Lamancha & Saanen correctly? lol


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

According to this, its cap -rine

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Caprine

There is a little speaker thing right after the word, if you click on it, it will say the word for you.

This one also has it as cap-rine

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/caprine


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's not. I was horrified.

http://www.forvo.com/word/caprine/


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

In HS my Ag teacher said goats are miserable trouble makers, which is why their name didn't rhyme with the dumber, less troublesome stock like equines, bovines ect. ect. He drilled it into us that it was Ca-Preen, so I've always said it that way...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Minelson said:


> Also Lamancha...I have a feeling I'm saying that one wrong.


Its like "The Man of LaMancha" right? I hope?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey...while we're on this topic...how do you say Corid?

EVERYONE here says "cO rid" First syllable drawn out with a long O sound & a pause between the two syllables...

I say it "Cor id" with an "or" sound & get funny looks then they say "Oh you mean cO-rid!"

Sorry, but to mean the way they say it sounds funny & doesn't make sense....lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Call him.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> In HS my Ag teacher said goats are miserable trouble makers, which is why their name didn't rhyme with the dumber, less troublesome stock like equines, bovines ect. ect. He drilled it into us that it was Ca-Preen, so I've always said it that way...



LOL, except that they do rhyme with them. Ca-preen is easier to say for some reason even if it is wrong.

I say cor-id. Although given the rules of the english language (half of which don't apply half the time) co-rid is probably the correct way to say it.

Co-rid makes sense if you think of it as getting rid of cocci. Although then I suppose maybe it should be Caw-rid.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh and coccidiosis, is cocÂ·cidiÂ·oÂ·sis (kÃ¤k sid&#8242;&#275; &#333;&#8242;sis)

Here is the link to the thing that lets you hear it. Its in the blue bar at the top.

http://www.yourdictionary.com/coccidiosis#


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh Dear, I don't think I can learn to say KAYprine, I've been saying cuhPRENE much too long. Anyway, why should a Texan say something the way a Britishman says it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Problems solved:



> Sah-nen or Say-nen?
> *GOAT*
> Boh-lus or Ball-lus?
> *PILL*
> ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

:clap:

FUNNY!

But.... that's Saanen.... BIG WHITE GOAT


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Oh and coccidiosis, is cocÂ·cidiÂ·oÂ·sis (kÃ¤k sid&#8242;&#275; &#333;&#8242;sis)
> 
> Here is the link to the thing that lets you hear it. Its in the blue bar at the top.
> 
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/coccidiosis#


I heard a friend say this one time, and although I knew the word by sight, I had NO IDEA what she was talking about!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread is epic.

LOL!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

How about Caseous Lymphadenitis? 

Properly pronounced Case-e-us Lymph-ad-en-itis

I've heard it pronounced cautious lymphitis, or other rather interesting ways.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

mygoat said:


> How about Caseous Lymphadenitis?
> 
> Properly pronounced Case-e-us Lymph-ad-en-itis
> 
> I've heard it pronounced cautious lymphitis, or other rather interesting ways.


Oh, and I've never heard anyone else pronounce it Cap-rine. Always Capreen.  Of course, realizing I'd been mispronouncing it made me go dictionary.com my herd name to see if I've been misprounouncing my own herd name... Thank goodness I've been saying THAT correctly! LOL!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I always said ca-preen. My college graduate son informed me it was ca-prine as in equine and bovine. I still said capreen. In Tennessee, they pronounced corid as coord. I was told dee-cox ie Decox was prenounced dey-cux, accent on second syllable. Chevere and chevon are both goat meat to me too. :sob:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Problems solved:


:hysterical: I my, I love this!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh and Chevon is pronounced Spagoatti. Alternate pronunciations are BBQ,enchilada,chili,taco,goulash, and any other dish you put it in.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Kshobbit said:


> I always said ca-preen. My college graduate son informed me it was ca-prine as in equine and bovine. :sob:


What about pronouncing Alpine? :stirpot:

And if you want a treat, ask a sheep person to spell OR pronounce Katahdin, which is named after the tallest mountain in Maine.

Very interesting thread. I had always heard "cah-PREEN" by the dairy goat people around here, or maybe "CAP-reen".

Peg


----------



## oldmcdonaldsfarm (Apr 25, 2003)

Great thread! I never knew it was cap-rine, always said ca-preen. The one that gets me all the time is Johne's disease! I just can't make myself say yo-nez when I read it!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

oldmcdonaldsfarm said:


> Great thread! I never knew it was cap-rine, always said ca-preen. The one that gets me all the time is Johne's disease! I just can't make myself say yo-nez when I read it!


You mean it's not Jones??? like Tom Jones???:shocked:


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

Minelson,

Diatomaceous Earth - die ah toe may see us earth

Calculi - cal q lie


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope. Its yoh-neez.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

April said:


> Sah-nen or Say-nen?
> Boh-lus or Ball-lus?
> An-thel-mintic or Ant-hel-mintic?
> Chev or Chev-ruh?
> ...


1. first one Sah-nen
2. first one
3. first one
4. and 5 are both pronounced with the accent on the last syllable, although I have heard chevre said in 3 separate syllables too kind of like chevrolet only with "uh" not "aye".
6. It's said with --K long a then pr ine (long I) like thine --ca-prine (hard C -long a- long i) said in two syllables with accent on first syllable.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Problems solved:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Minelson said:


> You mean it's not Jones??? like Tom Jones???:shocked:


I always have said "Johns" - although if I had thought about the "e" on the end, I probably would have said "Jones", too! LOL! Now I need to start saying "you sneeze?"


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Shheesh now I wonder what else Ive been pronouncing wong. And no wonder CAE & CL are always abreviated alot of us can't spell much less speak them.
I've always said KAY preen. For years probious was PRObee ous, till I heard my mentor pronounce it the right way. (pro BI ous)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mariaricarto said:


> Minelson,
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth - die ah toe may see us earth
> 
> Calculi - cal q lie


Thank you! Now I will have to practice...


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

And here in Tennessee - teat is tay-eet.:gaptooth:


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Rechellef said:


> And here in Tennessee - teat is tay-eet.:gaptooth:


Yeah? As like as not, around here it's "tit" as in "three-titted cow". But we do say "teat (teet) dip".


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

The Tin Mom said:


> I always have said "Johns" - although if I had thought about the "e" on the end, I probably would have said "Jones", too! LOL! Now I need to start saying "you sneeze?"


Not you sneeze

yoe-neez


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Yo! Knees!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Not YAW knees??


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I googled it and they pronounced it yo-nuz disease. LOL! It's however you want to say it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wasting disease related to Crohns. <--krohnz


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

What about Bo-Se? How do you say that one? bow-see? I just always say "selenium injection" because I'm not sure if it's a word, or an abbreviation, or...


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I've always said Cap-rine. My mom says Capreen, drives me nuts  LOL




Lada said:


> What about Bo-Se? How do you say that one? bow-see? I just always say "selenium injection" because I'm not sure if it's a word, or an abbreviation, or...


Bow Sah - Bo-Se stands for bovine selenium. - (Si lee nee um)


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bo-Sah????

I heard the vet say it first so I copied him & say "Bo-See"

Is that another one I've been saying wrong???

Okay....if any of y'all ever talk to me on the phone, I swear I'm not an idiot..... apparently I'm just challenged in the pronunciation department


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I always read "bow-see" but it does make sense that it would be "suh" and not "see", since "suh" is the first syllable in "selenium", I gues...


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm,

I'm sorry, but Chevre is pronounced "cheese"


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Tomato/tomahto...potato/patahto


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

pheasantplucker said:


> Tomato/tomahto...potato/patahto


Or in some areas: 'mater, 'tater.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

wolffeathers said:


> Yo! Knees!


I've been laughing about this all morning!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Great, Ive been saying Bo-say


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I always thought Chevron was pronounced Buckgetti?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bo-See. Never heard anything else.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Bo-See. Never heard anything else.


Well at least it's not just me.... I loojed at the bottle this morning & I simply can not make myself say Bo-Sah... lol So right or wrong, I'll say Bo-See, just like the vet does  Though my vet also says Ca-Preen.........


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup, the whole Ca Preen, cap rine, thing is giving me fits. <TWITCH TWITCH>


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm dizzy now. Going to go outside and spend some time with my Saanens...or is it SAY-neens, or Sy-AN-ens? UGH! I have NO idea what my goats are now!!!!

BTW, I've been TOLD (very sternly) by another goat-keeper (and not a good one at that) that it is most definately, positively, absolutely pronounced...

Sigh - AN - uns. She's been keeping goats for XYZ years now, and if anyone knows how to pronounce it, SHE does. (Never bought anything from her, and ran away as fast as I could!)

Thanks for the thread...now I have to go see how to really pronounce Katahdin!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can't say that Kat.... word.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

mariaricarto said:


> Minelson,
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth - die ah toe may see us earth
> 
> Calculi - cal q lie


I have always heard it pronounced die-ah-toe-may-_shus _

This thread is so interesting


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Stop!!!! I've laughed so much that I can't even SEE my what-ever-they-ares much less worry about pronouncing stuff!! rotfl


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I have always pronounced Bo-Se as Bow-see. My vet calls is bow-see as well. I will probably always call it bow-see.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Well since our herd name is "Divine Caprines" I am going to need everyone to STOP saying Ca PREEN.. Cause then our name just doesnt sound as catchy, lol..


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Sah-nen or Say-nen? - it is Sah-nen (I hear Sawneen a lot - lol)
Boh-lus or Ball-lus? Boh-Lus
An-thel-mintic or Ant-hel-mintic? I have no idea - lol
Chev or Chev-ruh? Chev
chev-ON or CHEV-on? Chev-On
ca-preen or CAP-reen... or is it "ine" like thine? I always thought it was Cap-reen - ekk!

and BOER - I saw "Bo-er" most say "Boar" "


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

DWH Farm said:


> Well since our herd name is "Divine Caprines" I am going to need everyone to STOP saying Ca PREEN.. Cause then our name just doesnt sound as catchy, lol..


Actually if you pronounce it Cap-rine, it rhymes wonderfully with devine.  I like it!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Bow-see is how my vet says it


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> and BOER - I saw "Bo-er" most say "Boar" "


And spell it "Boar" too. :bash: It's pronounced "boo-er" or "boor" after the Afrikaans word for "farmer". 

And while we're nitpicking, it's one Oberhasli, two Oberhasli, one hundred and seventy-five Oberhasli. :cowboy:


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

"One little, two little, three little Oberhasli
Four little, five little, six little Oberhasli
Seven little, eight little, nine little Oberhasli,
Ten little Oberhasli milk-ing!

Jumped in the bucket and the bucket tipped over
Jumped in the bucket and the bucket tipped over
Jumped in the bucket and the bucket tipped over
No milk from those Obies."

Sorry - couldn't help it & it just keeps going around and around in my head and growing! Argh!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

The Tin Mom said:


> "One little, two little, three little Oberhasli
> Four little, five little, six little Oberhasli
> Seven little, eight little, nine little Oberhasli,
> Ten little Oberhasli milk-ing!
> ...



Rofl, I love it!


----------

